# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Firemouth For Community Tanks?

## RenesisTurbo

When I was at Seaview earlier this afternoon, I saw juvenile Firemouths for sale at $1.50 apiece.....


I am more of a livebearer aquarist. Just want to ask if they are suitable for my 3 feet by 1.5 community tank which consists of 15 platies, 3 guppies, 4 Boseman's Rainbows and 4 Corydoras. Thanks for your valuable input!

----------


## GHD97

Fire mouth cichlids can grow to a large size...about 15cm. At that point they will see the smaller fish as food. Even if the tank is well planted with hiding spots, it would cause a lot of stress to your current fish. Best to keep large cichlids separately or have a tank ready when it grows up and starts showing aggression :Smile:

----------


## atruhfee

agree with GHD97. Your firemouths will feed on your small fishes as soon as they can fit into their mouths. But i dunno is it just mine or what they seem to grow very slow. so perhaps u could put them in your comm tank for awhile ? u have to monitor them though. look out for any signs of aggression (chasing/ tail nipping). if they start showing those signs faster remove them. all i can say is u won't know unless u try  :Smile:  good luck!

----------

